# Campingaz in Greece?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi; 

Does anyone know how widespread is the availability of Campingaz in Greece? In particular the 907 cylinder? 

I checked their website and according to that theres only 1 in Athens, surely that can't be right? 

Pete


----------

